# Hi, I'm new here... just wanted to share a vid of a TKD test



## Chris86 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm currently working towards my 3rd dan black belt. I've been taking Taekwondo for 8 1/2 years now. Anyways, here it is:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, congrats!


----------



## Chris86 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks for sharing, congrats!



Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Buka (Jan 30, 2016)

You appear very young, Chris. Do your folks know you're joining internet forums? Just checking.


----------



## Chris86 (Jan 30, 2016)

Buka said:


> You appear very young, Chris. Do your folks know you're joining internet forums? Just checking.


Yes, they do. I'm fourteen by the way. And I am also an assistant instructor at my school. I know what you meant, though


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not a TKD guy so I can't really comment on the forms. I can say it takes a lot of guts to post videos of yourself... There's a lot of keyboard warriors out there who like to bash others but never show anything of themselves. Do you guys ever demonstrate explosiveness/martial intent in your forms?


----------



## Chris86 (Jan 30, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> I'm not a TKD guy so I can't really comment on the forms. I can say it takes a lot of guts to post videos of yourself... There's a lot of keyboard warriors out there who like to bash others but never show anything of themselves. Do you guys ever demonstrate explosiveness/martial intent in your forms?




Hi, yes thanks for acknowledging that. Also, what do you mean by martial intent in our forms? As in like the master or instructor demonstrates how a certain motion could incapitate an opponent and on what part of the body, etc.?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris86 said:


> Hi, yes thanks for acknowledging that. Also, what do you mean by martial intent in our forms? As in like the master or instructor demonstrates how a certain motion could incapitate an opponent and on what part of the body, etc.?



I think he's trying to ask if you do forms as if you might actually hurt someone.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris86 said:


> Hi, yes thanks for acknowledging that. Also, what do you mean by martial intent in our forms? As in like the master or instructor demonstrates how a certain motion could incapitate an opponent and on what part of the body, etc.?



Essentially what Bill Mattocks said. I.e. Demonstrate generation of power through twisting of the hips, spiraling the punches, snapping of the blocks and kicks, etc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 30, 2016)

I always enjoy seeing other people doing their martial arts.  It's a nice break from the amount of conversation that goes on in the forum.


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Chris.


----------



## Chris86 (Jan 31, 2016)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, Chris.



Thank you.



kuniggety said:


> Essentially what Bill Mattocks said. I.e. Demonstrate generation of power through twisting of the hips, spiraling the punches, snapping of the blocks and kicks, etc.



Yes, we do. Our masters will demonstrate to us what each motions are for, and then we practice our forms as if to perform the motion on an opponent as realistically as possible. Like most other Taekwondo students, we also practice using our whole body to add power to our punches and snap with our kicks.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought it was good - I'm wondering though..I noticed in 'oh jahn' - your
inside block, your fist appeared to be in front of your face and not blocking
your chest with your fist directly below your chin..?


----------



## Chris86 (Jan 31, 2016)

ks - learning to fly said:


> I thought it was good - I'm wondering though..I noticed in 'oh jahn' - your
> inside block, your fist appeared to be in front of your face and not blocking
> your chest with your fist directly below your chin..?



Yeah, I had taken an hour workout prep before the actual test so I was already tired. It kind of flowed with the backfist... I know that it's technically supposed to be a little lower, but obviously no one's perfect. Thanks for pointing that out- I will have to work on that. For now, lets call it "Accidental Flow"


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 3, 2016)

congrats on the rank there Chris, can you explain to me why breaking the boards is a criteria and its purpose?
Also how thick are the boards you are required to break?


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------

